# Confused - Miscarriage or Conception Date Mix-up!!!



## BelleCreole (Sep 3, 2013)

Some time in early September I found out I was pregnant. I had my last period on the 27 of July, and missed a period in August and September. I have what I think might be a fairly regular cycle of 29 days (based on my iPhone period tracker). But over the last year my periods have been longer, sometimes lasting up to 8 to 10 days. I would like to think that would also cause changes in my cycle. Long periods are very unusual for me but thought since I have been travelling for work more frequently that was the reason for the change. Example May 2013 - Cycle length 20 days, June 2013 - Cycle Length 39 days, July 2013 - Cycle Length 29 days.

Anyway...fast forward to Monday. I go in for my first exam after I noticed I had started spotting after a recent business trip. My doctor does the first ultrasound and asked me who told me I was pregnant. My heart sank. For a second there, I totally thought I had imagined all this. He then sent me to the lab for a pregnancy test because to him the ultrasound was showing either a sac of about 6 weeks or something else..like old blood clot. So, I took a blood pregnancy test, which came out positive. So, at least that confirmed I'm not going nuts. He prescribed me bed rest and 300 mg of progesterone vaginally because of the spotting. After inserting 300 mg of progesterone I had strong to severe cramping through the night. I also had a flow of thick red blood. Prior to that I only was spotting and no cramping. There was no clotting or passing of any tissue. I've already taken 1 of the three beta tests he prescribed to measure my pregnancy hormones over the next few days. My first beta test came back at 1251, which would be normal for a 6 week pregnancy.

A little background, I spotted through my first pregnancy as well and had a healthy baby girl. I was given progesterone to stop it. That was 7 years ago. I don't know what to really think. I have good moments when I'm hopeful and other moments where I just don't know what to think. I have confined myself to my bed to just rest up. I had to stop being supermom, manager, and all the other hats I wear daily. Just took a break for the rest of the weak to let my body work it out. If I'm truly 9 weeks and this pregnancy isn't growing then what else can I do but wait for nature to take it's course. But I am wishing on all the stars, that it's the conception date that is off since my cycle was off.

So, any advice on beta levels, or your experience with progesterone would really help right now!

Belle

Sorry this is so long!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Belle,
Had a similar issue. The truth is you won't know until you have follow up ultrasound 10-14 days after. This will drive you nuts. Beta levels are very low for 6 weeks. My blighted ovum were lower than my current. Sometimes nature works too slowly. Hugs


----------



## BelleCreole (Sep 3, 2013)

It's been months since my miscarriage and I am now TTC. I just wanted to thank you for all your kind words and support. It was a real difficult time, but you all help me managed it. So, thanks again.

Belle


----------

